# Ford 3000 no start



## phatomsys (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm working on a Ford 3 cylinder I cleaned the injectors they seam to squirt ok and I did compression test was good fuel pump works but when I put together no start ? any suggestions to go from here? Is there a way to check the timing on this motor when it should be firing fuel?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy phantomsys, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sorry for the slow response (I've been at the hunting lease for a couple days). 

I received the following not from my buddy, who is a professional and an expert on fuel injection systems:
_______________________________________________________
"3000 no start.. he cleaned the injectors.. HOW? unless he did it by hand w/a brass brush, he f'd up the holes..
He probably did it on a wire wheel.. or sand paper.. lol
Squirt ok.. by who's standards?? whats the opening pressure??
Compression ok.. WHATS OK?? if its under 300psi.. its NOT OK..
Did the tractor run before?? or did he get it not running and trying to fix it??
Gonna need the pump number for the CAV pump."
_______________________________________________________

His point is that the injectors should be tested at a shop for firing pressure and spray pattern. You might have screwed them up. Take the injectors to a diesel shop for testing. 

His other point is your engine should have at least 300 psi compression. You say it's OK, but what is the compression pressure?

Can you provide the numbers on the pump? Is the pump set a zero degrees?


----------



## phatomsys (Oct 21, 2016)

Just some back ground I got the tractor no start had been worked on by none mechanics several from what I can tell I'm a motor fixer BMW.( I prefer) have my own shop I don't know much about diesel but I was a machinist for years also and I'm not too stupid. I cleaned the injectors by taking them apart removing rust with brass brush in diesel fluid they were mostly clean not to hard to figure out then I put them back on motor ran motor to see how they spray each had a very fine mist at varying times. Without installing them. I then tried to seal my compression tester in each hole but was unable to hold it got a explosion from each cylinder the tester read 90 psi before being blown out of my hand. I will try to make a holder for my tester so I can get proper psi but all were equal. I'm thinking the psi for this motor is 242.55 @ 16.5:1 .The tractor is for and old farmer that is poor and needs help the injectors don't drip the tractor had rust in fuel tank so I flushed put new fuel bleed system pump is small hard to get to someone put heater hoses and such in way also bucket arms in way but I'm working on it will let you know. I also tried putting fuel in cylinders to see if she would start just some smoke almost maybe turns to slow battery very small.


----------



## phatomsys (Oct 21, 2016)

Well I got the book on it and looks like timing is right on. But compression is low so I'm going to figure out what is worn and replace on engine. The oil was very dirty . the rings are most likely worn from dirty oil looks like he never changed it. I only got 150psi on number 1 cylinder and it held air for day so I'll do others before teardown to see what is bad. Wish me luck.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

phatomsys said:


> Well I got the book on it and looks like timing is right on. But compression is low so I'm going to figure out what is worn and replace on engine. The oil was very dirty . the rings are most likely worn from dirty oil looks like he never changed it. I only got 150psi on number 1 cylinder and it held air for day so I'll do others before teardown to see what is bad. Wish me luck.


The oil in a diesel engine will look completely black the day after it is changed. Don't let the color of the oil fool you.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

You may not be cranking fast enough for that diesel. I'd try towing it to start before tearing into it.


----------



## phatomsys (Oct 21, 2016)

I could do that I have and old Massy tractor to pull it and 2 aces of concreate but I never did the other 2 cylinders for psi test number 1 was around 150psi not good so I'm going to test number 2 and 3 to see what I get. Also oil was like goo very bad I know it gets black fast just was like tar not good power steering was empty injector pump was also low on oil. So I have the book will follow it and see what happens .


----------



## mrolds88 (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a 335 which (I think) uses the same engine. It get to be cantankerous at times. I ususally have to plug the block heater in. Even in the summer. It is equipped with a thermostart system on it that is non op now. My plans are to get it working this spring. Your issue may be related to mine. Does the tractor have a block heater?


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

You have to bleed the air out of the fuel injector pump and the fuel lines. After bleeding air out of fuel filter(s) you next loosen a bolt in the fuel injector pump till only fuel is coming out. Then you bleed air out of all three fuel lines at the injectors.


----------



## phatomsys (Oct 21, 2016)

RM-MN said:


> The oil in a diesel engine will look completely black the day after it is changed. Don't let the color of the oil fool you.


----------



## phatomsys (Oct 21, 2016)

I need some pictures of the diesel motor and electric wires to see were they go as I have redone the motor and didn't take pictures need help turn key only get dash lights now need to start. my email is [email protected] could send them to me I need to trace harness thanks.Ford 3000


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached is a wiring diagram for a Ford 3000. If your problem is with cranking, you may have a defective transmission neutral safety switch. Jumper the safety switch to check. You can also jumper the starter solenoid to check if it is functional.


----------



## phatomsys (Oct 21, 2016)

That's great I was looking for a picture of the side of the motor I have wires just hanging around thinking if I could see another tractor would see were they go. Also the box they go in is cracked and full of rust.


----------

